#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Учите детей горловому пению, оно пригодится

## PampKin Head

Или там садханы почитать прикольным голосами.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Толи лыжи не едут, толи шняга какая.
В первом видево дама учит, как, но не показывает результат. Во втором чувак гроулит без всякого смысла.

Казалось бы, причем здесь Лужков?

----------

